

Ask HN: Non-Tech Ideas Business Ideas to Change Careers With? - throwmeaway4now

This is probably the wrong place to ask, but there are some smart people here with great comments so what the hell.<p>After 10+ years of being a software developer, with the last three having cofounded a startup, I feel like I'm having a bit of a career crisis.  I find that just I don't enjoy it like I used to.  I'm tired of sitting on my butt everyday in an office even if I make a comfortable living doing so.<p>While I don't live a lavish lifestyle, I still need to make a living to help provide for my family.  My wife works, but I earn a higher portion of our annual income currently.  Fortunately, she's very supportive of my trying to address this feeling.<p>I'm curious if anyone here has ideas as to where they might look to for business ideas with growth potential that don't involve software specifically.  Have you encountered some small businesses out there where your entrepreneurial mind thought they looked promising?  I'd like to avoid something that is highly capital intensive so that I don't obliterate my savings in the hopes of changing careers.<p>If anyone else has felt similar and transitioned out, I'd love to hear your story.  Maybe I should follow Zed Shaw's advice and manage a burger joint! :)
======
mw63214
Farm-to-Plate infrastructure

